# Looking for someting better!



## RichardUK (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi All,

My wife and kids are coming to Cyprus for a well earned holiday, but we are also looking for somewhere to live.

What are the schools like in Cyprus for kids aged 5 and 4? are they better off knowing some Greek before we consider moving?

Lots of questions - How hard is it to get employment, do you need to speak the language - what's the cost of living like?

As I said, so many questions BUT I've just found the forum and we fly out in 36 hours

Thanks all


Richard


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Richard, 

Welcome to the forum. 

I moved your post to the Cyprus section where it will get a better response.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## RichardUK (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Karen

Half way through packing so didn't pay attention to what I was doing.

Regards


Richard


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Richard 
Likewise welcome to the forum ~ flying out in 36 hour ~ probably less now.
Not sure where you may be staying, but might I suggest a car would be useful. I'm not an expert on the subject, but educational standards are mixed unless you're willing to pay for it! Speaking to an ex pat with young children on our last visit to Polemi, a village about 17 kilometres from Paphos, she was very pleased with both the educational standard and intergration of her children into the local school, which has a wealth of after school activities. 
As our property is not built yet we hired a villa on our last visit and tried to live as we would at home, i.e. visiting local supermarkets and village shops to get an idea of day to day living. We did find food slightly more expensive, but then taking into account local service charges, income tax etc it still remains substantially cheaper than here in the UK. As for jobs ~ every time I go over I enquire of locals and expats as the maxim is 'its not what you know its who you know' that will find you employment. 
Dependant on what sort of work you are looking for obviously a knowledge of the greek language has to be useful, otherwise your going to be reliant on work within the expat community. I might stand corrected on the last comment, but I'm sure someone will follow that issue up. Your obviously younger than I, but I personally don't fancy bar work!
Good luck and have a great holiday of discovery!
Kind Regards Chris


----------



## RichardUK (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi

Thanks for the information, we are staying at a villa in Latchi near Polis for a couple of weeks to see how we like Cyprus and for a holiday.

I guess it's just a case of getting a feel for the place first before making any commitments, everyone I know who has ever visited Cyprus has always wanted to move there.

I am a 40 year old work from home dad and my wife works as an administrator in the UK, we are looking for somewhere with a better quality of life to raise our kids, and the weather is always a plus.

We have hired a car so will be able to take a good look around (hopefully) and get to know more whilst we are there.

Thanks again

Richard


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Richard,Enjoy your time, Have a good look and find a area thats right for you .We love it and just getting house ready to sell then we are off(if sells)
Take a look at my link below you will find imfo on schools and much more.
They say you will love or hate cyprus.It has its pos&cons but if it feels right go for it.
Tricia


----------



## RichardUK (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Tricia,

you have got some great info on New Home in Cyprus - independent property agent 

Many Thanks


Richard


----------



## vealosp (May 23, 2008)

Hi,

I lived in Polis for a year in 2005, Latchi is a very small village, very quiet and laidback, there are only a very small amount of local bars and restaurant and shops, very much like polis which is excellent for a real feel of the life style you could expect from living in Cyprus.

If you are looking to move to Cyprus I think that this is a very nice part to live in, The population 3 years ago was mainly Cypriot, they are friendly and are always willing to help. Latchi is about a 30 min drive to Paphos which is far more lively - a bit like being in england but with much better weather !

Around the Latchi and Polis area rentals and buying are cheaper than what they would be around Paphos.

I am hoping to move back with my girlfiend at the begining of next year myself and will be looking to buy around the Polis area, Im one of the lucky ones and have a job lined up in the IT idustry with a company that I work for here in England.

Learning the language will be a massive help - it is hard as i am finding out however !! Depending on what work you wnat then I would suggest that Limasol, Larnaca and Nicossia offer the best opprtunities, try and look at Cyprus Jobs

Good Luck !


----------



## RichardUK (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Everyone

You have been a great help, I am going to finish packing now as we need to be up at 4am in the morning.

I will definitely stop by the forum when I get back and let you know what I think to Cyprus.

Take care All


Richard


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Richard take you time , come back and weigh it all up. dont rush we would try to answer your Q on the site if you wish to post there You need to get it right more so when you have a family . sure you are busy packing. let us know how it goes when you get back .
Best wishes Tricia


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

lol beat me


----------

